# Do I need to hand feed?



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

My birds had their first clutch start to hatch on 8-13, 8-14, 8-15 and 8-19.. so i got a 16 day old, 15 day old , 14, days old, and 2-10 day olds... well my momma bird decided to lay a egg today and sit on it. I am afraid they will stop feeding the babies. I am sitting here and listening for them to feed and so far I havent seen or heard anything, the momma was kinda pulling on their little feathers, (the older ones), but she only did that 3 times..
So I am really at a cross road here on what to do.
I have the stuff for a brooder and baby formula and stuff.
But I dont want to pull them if its not necessary cause i know
the parents food is the best.

Thanks


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Seeing as you do have everything on hand i would wait it out. You can see if they're being fed or not by looking at their crops, they should have food in there all the time (except in the morning, they do need to empty once a day).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would wait and see as well  Mabey the momma bird is just trying to preen the older babies, again I would just keep an eye on them


----------

